# Game over??



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Me: This battle is already lost, America is now the Titanic right before she sank.

You: No, we've been through worse. Civil war, dust bowls, depression, nam, modern civil unrest, 9-11, sandbox, crash of 2008... and we survived; the spirit of Americans is still there strong. There are a lot of us patriots who will stand and fight, gladly. There is still hope.

Me: I agree - but what the difference is, this time, is that in all those ^^ cases - there wasn't:


40+ years of indoctrination in the schools
national internet addiction - content controlled by non-patriots <-that's the iceberg, imo
'pandemic' that revealed sheep's willingness to comply and hide
businesses nationwide fearful of the cancel culture, virtue signaling
glorification of thugs, long-established cultures (sports, etc) caving in, taking a knee
coordinated, multi-pronged and well financed nationwide effort to bring down America (not just Trump)

Please _please_ somebody tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: This battle is already lost, America is now the Titanic right before she sank.
> 
> You: No, we've been through worse. Civil war, dust bowls, depression, nam, modern civil unrest, 9-11, sandbox, crash of 2008... and we survived; the spirit of Americans is still there strong. There are a lot of us patriots who will stand and fight, gladly. There is still hope.
> 
> ...


I can't see a flaw in your thinking. Time to stock up on anything that is useful to make you self sufficient. I think they'll be the next things to be controlled.

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Just wait until November when the losing side cries foul. Cities will burn.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Just wait until November when the losing side cries foul. Cities will burn.


That used to be the way it worked, yes.
Now, November may not matter - any more than who the captain & crew of the Titanic was... other than a blue sweep will push her under faster; a red sweep will slow the sinking - but between the size of the gov (existing nanny-state) and with national fear imbedded and reinforced daily (internet) it might not matter.


----------



## Mojave Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Sadly, the only problem with your list is that you're missing the antifa - (semi-)organized thugs that actually hurt other people for not thinking like them.

I don't think the battle is lost, however. Weirdly, this country is still roughly 50/50 split conservative/liberal. University kids have always been little commies.. until they have to work to live, then they become liberals. Then as the bullshit builds up in their minds and collapses, a conservative is formed, and there's no going back from that. (that was my life story in two sentences, btw)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm going to plagiarize that if it's okay.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mojave Crow said:


> Sadly, the only problem with your list is that you're missing the antifa - (semi-)organized thugs that actually hurt other people for not thinking like them.
> 
> I don't think the battle is lost, however. Weirdly, this country is still roughly 50/50 split conservative/liberal. University kids have always been little commies.. until they have to work to live, then they become liberals. Then as the bullshit builds up in their minds and collapses, a conservative is formed, and there's no going back from that. (that was my life story in two sentences, btw)


Used to be. Not so much any more.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'm going to plagiarize that if it's okay.


More than welcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you confine your model to the big cities, yes.

There are vast areas where kids are raised correctly, where a lot of parents are military veterans, where 4H and FFA mold young minds with moral values.
I do not see any reason to be alarmed WHERE I LIVE.
Now, I do not dismiss your concerns, they are completely valid to some degree.
In other words, all is not lost. YET


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mojave Crow said:


> Sadly, the only problem with your list is that you're missing the antifa - (semi-)organized thugs that actually hurt other people for not thinking like them.
> 
> I don't think the battle is lost, however. Weirdly, this country is still roughly 50/50 split conservative/liberal. University kids have always been little commies.. until they have to work to live, then they become liberals. Then as the bullshit builds up in their minds and collapses, a conservative is formed, and there's no going back from that. (that was my life story in two sentences, btw)





Robie said:


> Used to be. Not so much any more.


Robie is correct. The indoctrination of the previous generation has continued into adulthood. Just listen to others talking when you're out and about. The whiny ass liberal mentality is alive and well. The sad part is that they will believe it until they loose everything and then wonder what happened. They find out the hard way there is no Utopia.

At best I see a balkanization of this country. The second almost worst case scenario is the UN takes control, which I think is the goal. Worst case is we become just another 3rd world country broken into areas controlled by warlords.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you confine your model to the big cities, yes.
> 
> There are vast areas where kids are raised correctly, where a lot of parents are military veterans, where 4H and FFA mold young minds with moral values.
> I do not see any reason to be alarmed WHERE I LIVE.
> ...


I hope you are right, but I dont think you are for only one reason. 
Those kids in the vast areas, who are still raised by responsible parents, are also online exposed to what thinking is 'woke' and acceptable on a massive scale...and taught how horrid America is in their schools. Their rural environment can counter a lot of that yes, with good clubs, groups and parenting.. but that's IF the parents don't have their noses stuck in their own phones as well. The 'good old days' of family and community are gone. They're taught this is a global world now; and trying to reel things back in only comes off as old fuddy to those who were taught, and has pounded in daily, to think only of others, saving the planet, etc. 
And, I do hope you are right. You have no idea how much I want to be wrong about this.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Robie is correct. *The indoctrination of the previous generation has continued into adulthood.* Just listen to others talking when you're out and about. The whiny ass liberal mentality is alive and well. The sad part is that they will believe it until they loose everything and then wonder what happened. They find out the hard way there is no Utopia.
> 
> At best I see a balkanization of this country. The second almost worst case scenario is the UN takes control, which I think is the goal. Worst case is we become just another 3rd world country broken into areas controlled by warlords.


That ^^.

I dont see the UN taking control, though. It wont have to. The incoming governmental powers will already have the nanny-state ideology combined with global mindset.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I read yesterday that over 1/3 of Americans think there will be a civil war in the next couple of years


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mojave Crow said:


> Sadly, the only problem with your list is that you're missing the antifa - (semi-)organized thugs that actually hurt other people for not thinking like them.
> 
> I don't think the battle is lost, however. Weirdly, this country is still roughly 50/50 split conservative/liberal. University kids have always been little commies.. until they have to work to live, then they become liberals. Then as the bullshit builds up in their minds and collapses, a conservative is formed, and there's no going back from that. (that was my life story in two sentences, btw)


I wish that were still the case; it might be the last of the generations for that to happen was ours. Now, most all of those younger, have already had the gov take care of them for quite a while (emotionally, if not financially) with 'protective measures' rather than us relying on our own self-responsibility.

I'm curious as to your 50/50 conservative/liberal split. Do you have any age breakdowns for those numbers?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just as it was foretold and prophesized...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That ^^.
> 
> I dont see the UN taking control, though. It wont have to. The incoming governmental powers will already have the nanny-state ideology combined with global mindset.


I hate to disappoint you but Kissinger wanted to bring them in during his time. Since then there has been a fairly quiet push for it. Now the push is not so quiet. Look for more action on the coming soon. BLM is pushing this pretty hard for UN intervention.

The UN was basically behind the European Union. That hasn't worked so well for them so I believe they are going to a different tactic. This protest/rioting has entered another country. Canada is now on the list.

Think about it. BLM barely had any support until recently. Now it's raging on 3 continents? Did you watch the video of Antifa passing out weapons? Guns aren't cheap, especially AR's with optics. Yet they are being handed out from the trunk of a car. Who is funding this? Probably Soros but I'll bet he is also backed by the UN. Soros funded the Ukrainian revolt. I don't think he did this on his own.


----------



## Mojave Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm curious as to your 50/50 conservative/liberal split. Do you have any age breakdowns for those numbers?


My 50/50 "stat" is just from the last election: popular vote diff between Trump and Clinton was 2,868,686 people out of 128,838,342 voters is only 2.2%, so I'm calling it roughly 50/50. I don't have age breakdowns, but my guess is conservatives are older.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I read yesterday that over 1/3 of Americans think there will be a civil war in the next couple of years


I can fully see The South seceding from the Union once again.

If you will notice, most (but certainly not all) of this BS is going on "up north".
Last week, for example, BLM and Antifa tried to forcibly set up one of their "communities" in North Carolina. The cops came and destroyed it in a matter of hours.
I Understand the same thing happened in Nashville.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Dear @MountainGirl

Kwitcherwhinin, and gear up. You have your mountain retreat, which buys you time to ready yourself. Us in the more rural areas have a similar advantage.
It's coming up on omelette time, and we'll be needing to break some eggs.

Kitchen will be hot, we're going to be needing cooks. Start talking positive, otherwise the fence straddlers will give up before it gets started good.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

When it comes time to start taking scalps it will be over pretty quickly. One side has the ability, experience and willingness and the other sides answer to that is try and ban the tools. It will be a really bad day for those idiots once they go to far.

Go ahead ban the cops, I dare yea. They are the only thing saving you from us sweeping in and clearing up the problem. At this point your not worth us risking our freedom to stomp you out.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> Dear @MountainGirl
> 
> Kwitcherwhinin, and gear up. You have your mountain retreat, which buys you time to ready yourself. Us in the more rural areas have a similar advantage.
> It's coming up on omelette time, and we'll be needing to break some eggs.
> ...





> Kwitcherwhinin


 Really?

I don't believe her post had anything to do with her safety as I feel pretty sure she is as/more prepared as anyone could be.

I took it as a comment on the shape of the country she and a lot of us love.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No nation is long for this world.
History is a brutal teacher.
Every single major empire in the world rose to absolute power, and collapsed under their own weight. The collapse was generally caused by a rotting from the inside, and then outside forces moved in to finish it off.

The beat goes on...
Get right with your God and prepare to face evil head on.
Strong countries never last, but strong people do.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Black 5 said:


> Dear @*MountainGirl*
> 
> Kwitcherwhinin, and gear up. You have your mountain retreat, which buys you time to ready yourself. Us in the more rural areas have a similar advantage.
> It's coming up on omelette time, and we'll be needing to break some eggs.
> ...


Fence straddlers will be just another clump to climb over...thinking an armed populace will be enough. 
If this thread does nothing else - may it get folks thinking about why things are happening like they are, what might come next, and what they might do now while there's still time - like learning how to cook that omelette on an open fire in a downpour.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> When it comes time to start taking scalps it will be over pretty quickly. One side has the ability, experience and willingness and the other sides answer to that is try and ban the tools. It will be a really bad day for those idiots once they go to far.
> 
> Go ahead ban the cops, I dare yea. They are the only thing saving you from us sweeping in and clearing up the problem. At this point your not worth us risking our freedom to stomp you out.


Sounds like a good gung-ho plan there friend, only this time, when it does come, they'll have laws & civic leaders on their side, and control of the exchange of information. We'll have arms up the kazoo - and no knowledge of what's happened to our neighbor. Exactly how are you going to organize that sweep? Facebook? ROFL Your phone wont even work.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> No nation is long for this world.
> History is a brutal teacher.
> Every single major empire in the world rose to absolute power, and collapsed under their own weight. The collapse was generally caused by a rotting from the inside, and then outside forces moved in to finish it off.
> 
> ...


Civilization is unsustainable. Looks good on paper, but once the final ingredient is mixed in &#8230; human beings... the pattern of collapse is replicated throughout history. Ours is unique in it's technological advancements, but ironically this attribute has contributed greatly to a shorter timeline of collapse.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

To a degree, our own Constitution has been used to aid in bringing us down.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

[



Robie said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't believe her post had anything to do with her safety as I feel pretty sure she is as/more prepared as anyone could be.
> 
> I took it as a comment on the shape of the country she and a lot of us love.


Well, good for you.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: This battle is already lost, America is now the Titanic right before she sank.
> 
> You: No, we've been through worse. Civil war, dust bowls, depression, nam, modern civil unrest, 9-11, sandbox, crash of 2008... and we survived; the spirit of Americans is still there strong. There are a lot of us patriots who will stand and fight, gladly. There is still hope.
> 
> ...


Well, I shall do my best.....
[*]40+ years of indoctrination in the schools ....Your right they had hundreds of years of an Imperialistic Monarchy and a belief in God Ordained birth rights
[*]national internet addiction - content controlled by non-patriots <-that's the iceberg, imo.... You're right, but They had no media and were as easily convinced by local gossip...rumor, and folk lore.
[*]'pandemic' that revealed sheep's willingness to comply and hide .... They actually had more diseases, a shorter life span, and fewer medical opportunities...so were less likely to get involved.
[*]businesses nationwide fearful of the cancel culture, virtue signaling.... Yep instead we had classes of citizens ranging from aristocrats to slaves, as well as distinct animosity between Catholics, Protestant, Jews, and others
[*]glorification of thugs, long-established cultures (sports, etc) caving in, taking a knee..... nope they had Glorification of servitude and support for a king....and Lordships who owned everything demanding strict support from the peasant class or face banishment, jail, or worse.
[*]coordinated, multi-pronged and well financed nationwide effort to bring down America (not just Trump).... They had, Spain, France, and others battling for footholds into America, offering financial support, ships, supplies, spies to undo what we had.

There is a reason that every generation has "The end is nigh" beliefs.... Its because we are only able to hear about how it was...or read short term history about what has happened. we personally can't live long enough to see all of history repeat itself...but to each of us...this go around is worse than we read or heard about....cause its happening to us.

I can tell you that war today, while deadly and horrible....was nothing like WW2, nor as bad as the Civil war....which was better than the Revolutionary war, which was better still than getting hacked to death and impaled like previous era's.....But dead is still as dead as it used to be.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> [
> 
> Well, good for you.


Cocky newbie, eh?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well, I shall do my best.....
> [*]40+ years of indoctrination in the schools ....Your right they had hundreds of years of an Imperialistic Monarchy and a belief in God Ordained birth rights
> [*]national internet addiction - content controlled by non-patriots <-that's the iceberg, imo.... You're right, but They had no media and were as easily convinced by local gossip...rumor, and folk lore.
> [*]'pandemic' that revealed sheep's willingness to comply and hide .... They actually had more diseases, a shorter life span, and fewer medical opportunities...so were less likely to get involved.
> ...


Reading your post, my first thought was _Why are you talking about way back then??_... but then I realized your method, and you are right. 
Of course this ship is sinking because that's what all ships do, either in hurricanes or over bloated time ( @Kauboy:vs_cool, and the end always seems nigh because that's the nature of life; all things cycle and change. This isn't the America of the 1800s, the 1900s or even of 10 years ago. Each 'era' has it's own characteristics and tribulations; our saving grace may be any inherent individual strength we possess - and whether the next iteration is America or Amerika - by God we gave it a go; did the best we could with what we had. For me, that's enough and whatever comes, comes. Thank you, brother, for your words.


----------



## learnpreppingtoday (Apr 4, 2020)

A Watchman said:


> Just as it was foretold and prophesized...


What prophecy are you referring to?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

These progressive libtard sumbiatches have socialist and commie counties all over the world that swim in their own stank. Why the hell cant they go enjoy that cesspool instead of destroying my beloved country? What you think you want already is out there. Venezualia, China, NOKO, Iran. Go get you some and leave our paradise the hell alone!! :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: This battle is already lost, America is now the Titanic right before she sank.
> 
> You: No, we've been through worse. Civil war, dust bowls, depression, nam, modern civil unrest, 9-11, sandbox, crash of 2008... and we survived; the spirit of Americans is still there strong. There are a lot of us patriots who will stand and fight, gladly. There is still hope.
> 
> ...


Definitely looking at a new culture. God is in charge. Let us chill and stay polite and well armed


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Robie said:


> Cocky newbie, eh?


Nope. If you'd read my introductory post, I was a senior member here before I got locked out after an update. Stayed away for a bit, then decided to come back. So, get off your high horse, screw the "pecking order" you guys like to play, and realize that you took offense where @MountainGirl apparently did not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Black 5 said:


> Nope. If you'd read my introductory post, I was a senior member here before I got locked out after an update. Stayed away for a bit, then decided to come back. So, get off your high horse, screw the "pecking order" you guys like to play, and realize that you took offense where @MountainGirl apparently did not.





> Kwitcherwhinin


.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sure would be nice if everyone would give each other the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Onto the OP I do agree. I too wonder how it could be possible for the US constitution to falter to easily after 200+ years. The media, academia and deep state governments can’t be stopped. I think corporations and elite will find new havens and maybe even some inside the US. 

Someone right after the OP suggested get what you need to self sustain. It’s about all you can do. Also someone said the cities would be brought down by the losers. Sorry that’s what the left does. As I recall tea party rallies against obama were very peaceful? Only the left has a history of violence !


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"It's like polishing brass on the Titanic, it's all going down" - Tyler Durden


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We have been teetering on the precipice of the abyss for a while now. As @Kauboy said, History dictates that no empire has endured the test of time for long. Watch not only the enemy within the gates, but the enemy at the gates. The chess pieces are being moved.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Removal of God from public life put this country into an unrecoverable death spiral. The illegal income tax and the election rather than appointment of Senators hastened the loss of political power of the citizenry. JMHO. We are witnessing the results of evil laws.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Removal of God from public life put this country into an unrecoverable death spiral. The illegal income tax and the election rather than appointment of Senators hastened the loss of political power of the citizenry. JMHO. We are witnessing the results of evil laws.


I'm confused about you appointment versus election of senators statement.

Unless a vacancy happens, senators have always been elected....I think.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm confused about you appointment versus election of senators statement.
> 
> Unless a vacancy happens, senators have always been elected....I think.


They were not always elected by the people, but rather, the state legislators.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seventeenth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robie said:


> I'm confused about you appointment versus election of senators statement.
> 
> Unless a vacancy happens, senators have always been elected....I think.


Origionally Senators we're appointed as represented individual states, ambassadors for the governor. Representatives were elected for the people. Another layer of grid lock designed to retain freedom and independence. Made governors and individual states more powerful in the context of the constitution. Decentralization of power. That changed nearly the same time as the income tax was instituted with less than the necessary votes for a constitutional amendment. No one can show all the states that voted yes added up to 3/4 the states in the Union at that time. They just did it anyway to institute the scheme of the FEDERAL RESERVE.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya know. I’m over it.

Forget the slippery slope.. it’s a slip and slide.. Add grease and let’s get it over with. 

Even if trump wins, 2024 will see a dem and maybe house/senate. Corporations are all woke and big tech will sensor you without recourse. 

I”m of the opinion that there could be a civil war but probably not as the genteel conservatives will not rise up.. they follow the law no matter what and even if the law is made by the left and communists.

Edit..see my signature especially the fist line. 

That will result in the second line.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It's interesting to me that these corporations are kissing the feet of the very people who can't even afford their products....they're too busy protesting and rioting to work.

Same with politics. Bend over backwards to please the very people that contribute the least to society, both money, socially and otherwise.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Ya know. I'm over it.
> 
> Forget the slippery slope.. it's a slip and slide.. Add grease and let's get it over with.
> 
> ...


Aye Aye Cap'n! 1000% Agree.

Last night, me and Mrs S were sitting around talking. I was knee deep in a cheap but good bottle of wine and Mrs S got real serious and asked

Do we need to sell Slippy Lodge and move to Wyoming/South Dakota and go off grid? Or do we dedicate a good part of our savings/retirement money and build a smaller off grid version of Slippy Lodge and try to keep both places?

She was dead serious.

Unfortunately, we are between 2 major southeastern US cities. Atlanta is one of them and Atlanta is freakin' NUTS!

We decided we have at least 2 years to think about it and try to save more, but the "wokeness" of even southern so called conservatives is really starting to ramp up.

I talked to a good friend last week that I "thought" was like minded... but when he brought up that he supported all of the Civil War statues be removed and that Robert E Lee and all of the Confederacy were evil and everything about it should be gone...I was flabbergasted!

Mrs S and I have lots to think about.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Roger that, @Slippy. The spousal unit and I had a similar discussion again. Right now we're ok, but we've talked about selling out, getting a small, very rural location as a homebase, and going mobile.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup.. the Wench and I have had some similar discussions. She wanted to beam to another time. I’m thinking Wyoming. Then again we are in Texas but proximity to Houston (35miles) is worrisome. Wife runs a one woman business but has an office in Harris county/houston and now has to call her clients and tell them to wear a mask otherwise she, as a one person business, will get a $1,000 fine. Nuts! She’s pissed about that big time. 

She has 5 years to retire and at that point we have to make a decision. Buy some land in Wyoming now and split time between Texas and Wyoming until she retires; wait until she retires to move, or stay put. We do have a 4th option and that is selling it all and taking the boat and leaving. Boat is circumnavigation capable. 

Decisions...cause this shit is headed to a bad outcome. 

The pity is that I always wanted to leave a great country for my daughter. I’ve recently discovered she is a huge snowflake and votes/believes in this crap that’s happening. So she can have the world she wants.. but I F’ING GUARANTEE that in 10 to 15 years she’ll be changing her tune.. but it will be too late.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Yup.. the Wench and I have had some similar discussions. She wanted to beam to another time. I'm thinking Wyoming. Then again we are in Texas but proximity to Houston (35miles) is worrisome. Wife runs a one woman business but has an office in Harris county/houston and now has to call her clients and tell them to wear a mask otherwise she, as a one person business, will get a $1,000 fine. Nuts! She's pissed about that big time.
> 
> She has 5 years to retire and at that point we have to make a decision. Buy some land in Wyoming now and split time between Texas and Wyoming until she retires; wait until she retires to move, or stay put. We do have a 4th option and that is selling it all and taking the boat and leaving. Boat is circumnavigation capable.
> 
> ...


You better buy now because a whole bunch of people are thinking the same thing...including the liberal/progressive minded who don't care for violence.

And you know what happens when they move into an area....they bring their politics with them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Aye Aye Cap'n! 1000% Agree.
> 
> Last night, me and Mrs S were sitting around talking. I was knee deep in a cheap but good bottle of wine and Mrs S got real serious and asked
> 
> ...


I have been giving serious consideration to puling up stakes and getting the hell out of Houston as well. When my wife was here it was always a hard discussion because of her job, health, and medical needs. She liked her amenities. Now, I have nothing to tie me to this city and it's craziness. I don't need all the trappings of suburbia to be happy, never did. Do I stay and fight the good fight or do I remove myself to higher ground and let the stupid bastards come to me? A trailer in the middle of nowhere in Alaska sounds about right these days. I can be that crazy old son-of-a-bitch back in the woods that everyone is afraid of. :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> You better buy now because a whole bunch of people are thinking the same thing...including the liberal/progressive minded who don't care for violence.
> 
> And you know what happens when they move into an area....they bring their politics with them.


And there is lies a problem. Last summer, while camping, I had a great discussion with a couple that are native Wyoming. Funny enough we all happened to be camping in a very very remote part of Montana and they were the camp hosts.

What they told me was the the liberals from CA and the areas around Jackson Hole have broken out of their barriers and are, like fleas, moving into other areas of the state. They said that what has happened in parts of Montana will happen in Wyoming as well.

Liberals are indeed like fleas... infestation.

I continue to research other states and locations within Texas as well.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> View attachment 106871


And I wonder who would fire the first shot....

In reality, it's already been fired by the left.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw, my key indicator of a town in which to live is if the DON’T have a Walmart


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Me: This battle is already lost, America is now the Titanic right before she sank.
> 
> You: No, we've been through worse. Civil war, dust bowls, depression, nam, modern civil unrest, 9-11, sandbox, crash of 2008... and we survived; the spirit of Americans is still there strong. There are a lot of us patriots who will stand and fight, gladly. There is still hope.
> 
> ...


We should start a list... and I'll add to it.

* a Supreme Court that has corrupted the constitution for decades and more so over the past few years.
* a liberal judiciary that interprets the law based on their biased. 
* woke corporations that will bend a knee for a cause that is blatantly communist/corrupt and a lie.
* consistent and constant attack on 2A.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> And there is lies a problem. Last summer, while camping, I had a great discussion with a couple that are native Wyoming. Funny enough we all happened to be camping in a very very remote part of Montana and they were the camp hosts.
> 
> What they told me was the the liberals from CA and the areas around Jackson Hole have broken out of their barriers and are, like fleas, moving into other areas of the state. They said that what has happened in parts of Montana will happen in Wyoming as well.
> 
> ...


G'morning!

You mentioned earlier about being 35miles from Houston. We're a good hour from libtard Spokane - but not worried at all, and here's why. It's what's in-between the hot hungry hordes and us that matters. Your friend was right - it's like fleas, and like fleas they go for the tastiest easiest meal. Even north Idaho, with its white supremacist rep, is the recently turned liberal city of Sandpoint. BUT Sandpoint is like a minnow in the middle of a big sea of sharks, their spread is very slow. Same for us up here. Whole lotta sharks for Spokane minnows to swim through first. 

If I was starting over, in the 'where do I wanna go' decisions - I'd find the most red conservative state, which would delay (not stop) the laws from being changed into the nanny state highly regulated crap; and then find a city that would attract the most fleas; and then find some property at least 50 miles away from that. Logic says, if the State is red then the rural areas are red; and there'd be a lot of 'red' for the fleas to get through before they got to me. Know what I mean?

And I wouldn't wait two years. Prices have exploded in the last 12 months; even with this kungflu crap people are running.

Also, I heard that SouthDakota has the most relaxed laws and many RV'ers use SD as their homebase, etc. Unknown if true - but that's the _kind_ of state I'd want.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Btw, my key indicator of a town in which to live is if the DON'T have a Walmart


That's a better idea than I bet most folks realize. 
For a whole bunch of reasons.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> We should start a list... and I'll add to it.
> 
> * a Supreme Court that has corrupted the constitution for decades and more so over the past few years.
> * a liberal judiciary that interrupts the law based on their biased.
> ...


Add away all you want!!

And, like you, I'm over it. 
More than I can make words for. ROFL


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have been giving serious consideration to puling up stakes and getting the hell out of Houston as well. When my wife was here it was always a hard discussion because of her job, health, and medical needs. She liked her amenities. Now, I have nothing to tie me to this city and it's craziness. I don't need all the trappings of suburbia to be happy, never did. Do I stay and fight the good fight or do I remove myself to higher ground and let the stupid bastards come to me? A trailer in the middle of nowhere in Alaska sounds about right these days. I can be that crazy old son-of-a-bitch back in the woods that everyone is afraid of. :devil:


LOL Alaska sucks unless you're a gazillionaire and/or like to eat bugs.
You'd fit in up here. 
Hundreds of square miles sparsely populated with crazy old sons-a-bitches back in the woods...and we're not afraid of each other.


----------

